# SAP kit



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

does anyone know where to buy the sap kit i cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

SAP is out of production. It was hard in the waining days of the 2006 models to find it.

GTOGrilles makes reproduction pieces for the front, and sides, but not the rear or the spoiler.

If anything you might be able to find an official GM spoiler new.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

i have the sap front and rear bumper and spoiler i hate the look of them and would be willing to trade


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

FIRELIFE25 said:


> i have the sap front and rear bumper and spoiler i hate the look of them and would be willing to trade


How much for the front fasca? I know it comes off. What color is your car?


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

BlackJackByte said:


> How much for the front fasca? I know it comes off. What color is your car?


its black....what do you think is a fair price


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I can get a new NIB spoilers. Origional SAP parts are a premium but GTOgrills.com makes reproduction ones that are actually supposed to be higher quality. Question is... better quality or sick with true OEM...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Question is... better quality or sick with true OEM...


I would take better quality every time.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

FIRELIFE25 said:


> i have the sap front and rear bumper and spoiler i hate the look of them and would be willing to trade


How much for the front sap bumper?


----------



## Villain (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a SAP kit for sale if your interested.


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

firelife25.... hey im interested in trading for your rear sap bumper i have the factory 06 bumper let me know if your interested cause im looking for a sap bumper to buy or trade my 06 rear bumper for just let me know..


----------



## Villain (Sep 22, 2009)

travy082 said:


> firelife25.... hey im interested in trading for your rear sap bumper i have the factory 06 bumper let me know if your interested cause im looking for a sap bumper to buy or trade my 06 rear bumper for just let me know..


If things dont work firelife25, mine are black too. I got the SAP kit minus grilles and mufflers.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOMOE9 said:


> does anyone know where to buy the sap kit i cant seem to find it anywhere


You may want to consider the aftermarket front fascia. It's my understanding there are mounting studs molded into the fascia which was added which will make for a better mount. 

The original fascia is affixed with 2 sided tape and 2 screws on each side in the fender well that secures the fascia. I have had my fascia adjusted a few times as the weight of the fascia over time will cause it to drop and you can see the top of the tape.

Originally there was a fix to this with a diagram showing how to improve this set up but it was quite involved. I believe this issue was addressed with the aftermarket version.

Personally if it were me, I would consider the aftermarket version.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The original fascia is affixed with 2 sided tape and 2 screws on each side in the fender well that secures the fascia. I have had my fascia adjusted a few times as the weight of the fascia over time will cause it to drop and you can see the top of the tape.
> 
> Personally if it were me, I would consider the aftermarket version.


:agree

I've had my front fascia adjusted twice now, maybe three times, can't remember for sure.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

That's some valuable advice guys, thanks!


GTO JUDGE said:


> You may want to consider the aftermarket front fascia. It's my understanding there are mounting studs molded into the fascia which was added which will make for a better mount.
> 
> The original fascia is affixed with 2 sided tape and 2 screws on each side in the fender well that secures the fascia. I have had my fascia adjusted a few times as the weight of the fascia over time will cause it to drop and you can see the top of the tape.
> 
> ...


----------

